# Question On West German Showline?



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

I have heard that showline German Shepherd Dogs' carry to many problems, I just wanted ya'lls opinions on it. I will not be getting another German Shepherd Dog until Riley is fully trained and is at least 3-4 years old. Plus, I am looking for a GSD with sound tempermant, nice good drive, good nerve, nice bulky head in a male, good breeder (duh, ha-ha-ha), nice straight back, and feminine expression in a female, and all that kind of stuff!! So, is WGS full of health problems?


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

This is my unexperienced opinion, but I'd say they have no more health problems than other lines. But I'd take that with a grain of salt until more 'qualified' people come along to answer.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

There are good dogs in all the lines and there are bad dogs in all the lines. It's not a show line specific thing.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

There are some great showline dogs out there just like with all other lines.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

:thumbup:



Lucy Dog said:


> There are good dogs in all the lines and there are bad dogs in all the lines. It's not a show line specific thing.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

:thumbup:



cliffson1 said:


> There are some great showline dogs out there just like with all other lines.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

so, is your question about all show lines or WGSL's?
i don't think a show line has any more problems than
any other line.



RileyMay said:


> I have heard that showline German Shepherd Dogs' carry to many problems, I just wanted ya'lls opinions on it.
> 
> So, is WGS full of health problems?


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

In my limited but personal experience so far:

I started obedience/Schutzhund training with my WGSL dog this summer. She's holding up with the WL dogs in class _so far_, physically and mentally. I think the only thing holding her back is my lack of knowledge.

No health problems to report either (knock on wood).

Feminine in apperance and attitude (she IS a princess hehehe) slightly roached back but moves well and jumps and runs with my straight back male.

Next on my wish list, a WL dog just because I love 'em all.  






RileyMay said:


> I have heard that showline German Shepherd Dogs' carry to many problems, I just wanted ya'lls opinions on it. I will not be getting another German Shepherd Dog until Riley is fully trained and is at least 3-4 years old. Plus, I am looking for a GSD with sound tempermant, nice good drive, good nerve, nice bulky head in a male, good breeder (duh, ha-ha-ha), nice straight back, and feminine expression in a female, and all that kind of stuff!! So, is WGS full of health problems?


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Also, this is a WGSL breeder who I've only heard very good things about
(in addition to some on this forum!!  ...and was going to get a dog from but did not because of other circumstances.

http://www.vonlotta.com/


----------

